# 40hp TLDI owners



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hook it up it is for the oil injection I think mine is hooked up and it is a tiller


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Hook it up you can see right there above it where it goes. The clip slides over insert into the bushing and slide the clip back over it.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess I should have asked what's it for.. I know exactly where it goes. 

Hopefully Tohatsu will be open tomorrow so I can call them. 

Merry Christmas!


----------

